
Earn 43 cents every time you infect a Mac - iamelgringo
http://www.sophos.com/blogs/gc/g/2009/09/24/earn-43-cents-time-infect-mac-vb2009/
======
imok20
Interesting... I have an almost morbid fascination with how this will pan out.
I use and love a Mac, and I don't plan on switching to a different machine,
but I'm curious as to how Cupertino will respond.

I'm betting this doesn't get much traction, and that Apple with individually
prevent and manage infections through Software Update. I also doubt that the
Macintosh market is big enough and easily infected enough to be significantly
targeted by malware.

We'll see.

------
dtf
I'd love to know how this compares with the going rates for other
architectures. I assume Macs are at a premium, but by how much?

------
miracle
Virtual machines, anyone? :-)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I imagine the type of person who would install a random "Mac Codec" on their
machine isn't going to start up a VM with OS X running to test it out, first.

~~~
miracle
No, I was more thinking about you installing it yourself on your Vm, then
reinstalling it on anohter etc... thus cheating the system ;)

